# Human Target OAD 1/12/2011 To Be Rescheduled



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

That's what it says on the Fox Watch Full Episodes page. To be rescheduled soon. Hope their soon isn't like Dish's soon.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

olguy said:


> That's what it says on the Fox Watch Full Episodes page. To be rescheduled soon. Hope their soon isn't like Dish's soon.


Most programming last night was pre-empted by the President. 
So all new airings of shows will be replayed at a later time.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

What are the odds our DirecTV DVR's will figure this out?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

pfp said:


> What are the odds our DirecTV DVR's will figure this out?


Similar to the odds that the programers correctly update their guide data, so ALL DVRs (not just DIRECTV ones), can understand that these re-airings should be recorded.

However... most of the work arounds to handle bad first run data, make that significantly more difficult... and most users will need to manually adjust their recordings for the re-airs.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

From the Futon Critic: Chance and Ilsa Are Caught in a Hostage Crisis and Guerrero Is Framed for Murder on an All-New 2-Hour "Human Target" 8pm Friday, January 14, on FOX - Airing on a Special Day and Time

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...-a-special-day-and-time-524412/20110113fox01/


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Folks with DIRECTV should double check their recordings .. Here in the SF Bay Area, the original time slot recorded (with erroneous GUIDE DATA) meaning that the re-showing is unlikely to be picked up due to the 28-day rule.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Exactly why I set mine up for a manual record Friday at 8pm for 2 hours.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Hasn't shown up yet on tvguide.com so I doubt our DVR's will know about it. Manual intervention required.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, still listed as Kitchen Nightmares on the Guide...

- Merg


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

trh said:


> Exactly why I set mine up for a manual record Friday at 8pm for 2 hours.


Off-topic, but this is exactly something I pointed out to Dish that they broken in their 922 receiver.. You can't set a manual timer for a specific time with their model 922 receiver.

You can only set timers from the receiver based upon the EPG.

So... it is almost impossible to record a block of time 8-10 when the EPG for that time may or may not change after you set the timer.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Off-topic, but this is exactly something I pointed out to Dish that they broken in their 922 receiver.. You can't set a manual timer for a specific time with their model 922 receiver.
> 
> You can only set timers from the receiver based upon the EPG.
> 
> So... it is almost impossible to record a block of time 8-10 when the EPG for that time may or may not change after you set the timer.


So they actually took the manual VCR mode functionality out of the DVR, huh? I would think that for certain situations, that functionality would be essential for some users.

- Merg


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The Merg said:


> So they actually took the manual VCR mode functionality out of the DVR, huh? I would think that for certain situations, that functionality would be essential for some users.
> 
> - Merg


Yep... for the 922, for some reason... You can't set a Dish Pass timer... and you can't set a manual 8-10pm timer either. All you can do is pick things from the EPG and pad the start/end time.

The problem, of course, is IF the EPG data changes after you set that timer... it won't fire as it still tries to record name-based criteria.

Fortunately for me, I should be home tomorrow night and will watch this live and DVR other shows instead... but I imagine a lot of people are screwed by this.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Yep... for the 922, for some reason... You can't set a Dish Pass timer... and you can't set a manual 8-10pm timer either. All you can do is pick things from the EPG and pad the start/end time.
> 
> The problem, of course, is IF the EPG data changes after you set that timer... it won't fire as it still tries to record name-based criteria.
> 
> Fortunately for me, I should be home tomorrow night and will watch this live and DVR other shows instead... but I imagine a lot of people are screwed by this.


Hey, just another reason for you to switch to DirecTV! 

- Merg


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Even more from the Futon Clinic:* Exclusive: FOX Expands "Idol" on January 26, Bumps "Human Target" to January 31

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...rget-to-january-31-166211/9065/#ixzz1Az0Gdfif

The next three airings of "Human Target" will air on three different nights. In total, five episodes of "Human Target" have yet to air.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, Guide data still not updated as of this morning...

- Merg


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Stewart, you can set a Dish Pass or a Manual Timer on the 922 via Dish Remote Access. I just set it for Fox tonight at 7:00. When I turned on the 922 and checked the Daily Schedule there it is. Kitchen Nightmares at 7:00 - 9:00 pm. But, you can't set pad times via Dish Remote Access. I clicked on the Kitchen Nightmares in the Daily Schedule, chose Edit then set the on and off pad times. A right pain to be sure but it's done.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

olguy said:


> Stewart, you can set a Dish Pass or a Manual Timer on the 922 via Dish Remote Access. I just set it for Fox tonight at 7:00. When I turned on the 922 and checked the Daily Schedule there it is. Kitchen Nightmares at 7:00 - 9:00 pm. But, you can't set pad times via Dish Remote Access. I clicked on the Kitchen Nightmares in the Daily Schedule, chose Edit then set the on and off pad times. A right pain to be sure but it's done.


Yeah, I always forget that you can still set manual timers via Dish Remote Access... but that shouldn't be the only way to do it. Seems silly to be at home in front of my receiver but forced to go online to set the timer!

Oh, and I can "teach" you something too... You actually can edit timers and change the padding via Dish Remote Access too. Once you have a timer defined, you can go into the Timers list from there and edit just like from the receiver.

I forget the menu path to get there... but the capability does exist.

Meanwhile, I too noted the EPG not updated yet for tonight. At least I should be home and able to watch live anyway.. or so goes the plan right now.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Yeah, I always forget that you can still set manual timers via Dish Remote Access... but that shouldn't be the only way to do it. Seems silly to be at home in front of my receiver but forced to go online to set the timer!
> 
> Oh, and I can "teach" you something too... You actually can edit timers and change the padding via Dish Remote Access too. Once you have a timer defined, you can go into the Timers list from there and edit just like from the receiver.
> 
> ...


I saw you can adjust pad time on regular timers on Dish Remote Access but on the manual timer I set this morning it's not available. I just checked to make sure I hadn't missed it this morning.

And I agree completely that we should not have to go on line to set a manual timer. You'd think by now that would have been addressed in an update.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Dish's online guide now shows the correct info. Forcing a guide update on the receiver now might work.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

New guide has the change. In my case it was listed as skipped because I hadn't removed the faulty recording from the other night.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

klang said:


> Dish's online guide now shows the correct info. Forcing a guide update on the receiver now might work.


Worked fine! My 722 will be recording _*the two new episodes tonight*_.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Hmmm... I just looked, and mine still isn't right (at least my 922 anyway). Haven't checked my 622 or 722, since they are in other rooms.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

My DirecTV HR-21 shows "Human Target" from 8-10pm tonight. But as a repeat not a first run since it was originally scheduled for Jan. 14th. So I had to set it to record.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

My guide changed sometime this afternoon and when the manual timer fired it indicated it was recording Human Target. And it is.So I won't have to watch it on Fox's web site


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I watched live as planned... but I noted that the EPG on my Dish receiver finally updated sometime after 7pm. So IF I had wanted to set a timer via EPG... I basically would have had to be home in time to watch anyway.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Ugh! I wasn't home this weekend so I just selected Kitchen Nightmares to record at 8 and 9. Of course, since they updated the Guide, nothing recorded. Anyone know where else I might be able to see this episode.

- Merg


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I watched live as planned... but I noted that the EPG on my Dish receiver finally updated sometime after 7pm. So IF I had wanted to set a timer via EPG... I basically would have had to be home in time to watch anyway.


Couldn't you have set it up using next week's scheduled showing?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Ugh! I wasn't home this weekend so I just selected Kitchen Nightmares to record at 8 and 9. Of course, since they updated the Guide, nothing recorded. Anyone know where else I might be able to see this episode.
> 
> - Merg


Watch online. http://www.fox.com/humantarget/full-episodes/


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Merg,

we don't have Fox right now, so I add the episodes to my Hulu queue and watch via Tversity and my R22.

It works great if you have high speed internet. We only have medium speed, so I try to watch when the rest of the neighborhood is not using up all the bandwidth.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

harsh said:


> Couldn't you have set it up using next week's scheduled showing?


What next week scheduled showing?

Last I looked, Human Target isn't coming on at all next week.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> What next week scheduled showing?
> 
> Last I looked, Human Target isn't coming on at all next week.


The next Human Target will be on Monday January 31st pre-empting House.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...rget-to-january-31-166211/9065/#ixzz1Az0Gdfif


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Jeez, so if a fan of Human Target isn't online and looking for this sort of stuff watching this series is nearly impossible. Way to go Fox. :nono2:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

klang said:


> Jeez, so if a fan of Human Target isn't online and looking for this sort of stuff watching this series is nearly impossible. Way to go Fox. :nono2:


Not if you setup a series link it's not.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

RunnerFL said:


> Not if you setup a series link it's not.


Not a problem for me, my Dish DVR's usually pick this stuff up. What about all the people that don't watch via a DVR?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

With so many changes, does this mean Human Target is done after it's run this year?


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Doug Brott said:


> With so many changes, does this mean Human Target is done after it's run this year?


I don't know what to make of it. Fox seems to be cramming the episodes in any old place now just to get it over with.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Ironically, at TVbytheNumbers there was this discussion because "Human Target" fans tried really, really hard:


> While posting the Friday night ratings, I knew that some Fringe fans might be buoyed by Human Target ratings. If Human Target could retain 71%-76% of its last original on Wednesday with a last minute schedule change to Friday, might Fringe fair better since Fox has had lots of time to promote the Friday move?...


During Christmas week when there wasn't much new, non-special programming on "Human Target" had the highest Live + 7 rating for the week for regular shows. The show has a following.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

klang said:


> Jeez, so if a fan of Human Target isn't online and looking for this sort of stuff watching this series is nearly impossible. Way to go Fox. :nono2:





> Not if you setup a series link it's not.


The only problem with that is your DVR may see it as a repeat since the date on the program will be 1/26 when it's shown on 1/31. So unless your DVR is set to record both first run and repeats it may not record.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Usually rescheduling on a DVR works just fine. The problem comes up with it actually "records" but the stuff on the recording turns out to be wrong .. and THEN it's rescheduled to record again using the same programming data.

The second showing is likely to NOT record because the DVR thinks that it's already on your DVR even though in reality it's not.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

In this case, the normal time Human Target was scheduled, the guide still listed Human Target, but another show was recorded. Then, when HT was rescheduled, the scheduler noted it as already recorded/not a new episode. I just happened to run across it right when it aired.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

klang said:


> I don't know what to make of it. Fox seems to be cramming the episodes in any old place now just to get it over with.


I don't think they are cramming it in to get it over with. I think they are using it to fill voids that they've created by cancelling or moving other shows. Also I believe it's a full season order and they don't have a full season left to show them all.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I think it was a ½ season order .. I'm OK with the shortened seasons, but bouncing the show around all over the place doesn't seem like it's going to continue. The current season is over in a week or two unless I'm just totally mistaken.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

The futoncritic link above says the final episode is February 9 which makes 13 episodes for season 2.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Whoa, just watched the January 5th episodes today. Major drama for Mrs. Pucci! :eek2:


----------

